# Seeking high CBD indica strain for a cross



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2020)

I shall be growing Purple Kush this spring and I want to hybridise it with a high CBD pure _indica_ strain.  I cannot tolerate _sativa_ nor _sativa_ hybrids.  Folks, help me out here.  Which strains are good for this cross?  TIA.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2020)

Young lady want  a high CBD Indica ?- I'm looking too !-- I had a pretty bad head injury and after most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie I make my own meds now !- Texas don't approve but I do it anyway !-- Frank's gift ! -- May work for U ?-- Only thing is when U do this cross there this rule of 25 to remember - About 25 % off the seed will be higher in CBD  - about 50 % gonna be a mix of some THC and some CBD - 25 % Gonna be high THC with little CBD --
U got the grow room and time to find what U want out of that ?-- I don't smoke my CBD - It's for mixing with a high THC Indica and making caps RSO or Coconut oil extraction - for my medicine !- I smoke my high THC for pleasure !


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 26, 2020)

Keef said:


> Young lady want  a high CBD Indica ?- I'm looking too !-- I had a pretty bad head injury and after most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie I make my own meds now !- Texas don't approve but I do it anyway !-- Frank's gift ! -- May work for U ?-- Only thing is when U do this cross there this rule of 25 to remember - About 25 % off the seed will be higher in CBD  - about 50 % gonna be a mix of some THC and some CBD - 25 % Gonna be high THC with little CBD --
> U got the grow room and time to find what U want out of that ?-- I don't smoke my CBD - It's for mixing with a high THC Indica and making caps RSO or Coconut oil extraction - for my medicine !- I smoke my high THC for pleasure !


The rule of 25% aka Mendel's Law.  I want to experiment with the half CBD/THC and particularly the 25% high CBD.  My aim is to combine the taste and aroma of the Purple Kush with the body stone of the high CBD strains.  I have been browsing seedbanks for potential crosses and have found a few like Royal Purple Kush (a different strain than "ordinary" Purple Kush).


----------



## Keef (Feb 26, 2020)

I've done some breeding myself !-- I'm kinda heavy on Snow Lotus crosses !- I had a Black Berry Snow Lotus male I turned loose on a bunch of little girls !-- I got this head injury extremes problem !-- I'm a cloner and I got 15 girls to choose from !-- In Texas !- Puts me slightly over the legal plant count !-- but here 1 put me over the legal count !-- I don't grow anything anymore that I bought the seed for !- My peeps at  The Home of the Old Farts Club keep me hooked up with stuff U can't buy cause most of it was bred by people here !-- I got some colored weed !- I just bred "The Mudhole Pink" - The mom is The White-x- Nepal Indica bred to BBSL and dad was
(Snow Desiel -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus) - The BBSL and SL
Both carry a pink trait  !- I'm at my nephew's helping him with a grow while I wait for the beach house to sell so I can buy me a little place of my own and get my grow back on line !--I refer to this place as the mudhole-- So The Mudhole Pink !- !-- I run aero under LEDs- I run a continuos grow with a 4 part bloom rotation of about 60 day finishers !-- I make my own cannacaps or what I call "Coconut Earl"- A coconut oil extraction for pain and to try to keep my brain chemistry balanced best I can !- 20 years as a surgical assistant - Came around a corner too fast - slipped on a wet floor and tried to bust a concrete floor with my face !- Didn't work out so well !- Spent most of a decade as a legal morphine junkie !- I been off morphine close to a decade !- I make my own medicine now and don't go to the doctor anymore !-- I decarb trim or lesser weed in the oven at 275  then pack it into empty gel caps and take it with oil - or decarb in a jar then afterwards fill the jar with warm coconut oil and shake or stir off and on until it cools !- Or the next day !- Filter off the weed and take the oil by the spoon or measure with a syringe !- U have to find your own dose with caps or Coconut Earl !- I like a dose I can feel but still function !- Too much and you'll find that " Too High " is a real place !-- My indicas will melt U !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2020)

Have you considered maybe doing a cross of a good high THC medicinal strain with a high CBD hemp strain?  I was gifted some seeds by someone who had their medicinal crop accidently pollinated by a hemp grow.  The grower was able to find out that the hemp strain was Cherry Wine S1--a high CBD hemp strain.  I grew some of the Double Bubba x hemp this past summer and quite like it--a nice mellow buzz that helps me sleep (lol--I don't like to "melt").  I have a couple different cannabis strains and will probably try another strain this summer.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm planning the same with my Frank's gift and the Super Rich 1 hemp.
Frank's Gift has been Awesome for me in the past and now I'm going to cross the 12-21%cbd sr1 into it too.
F.G. has been tested at 6%THC and 11% cbd.   It makes Good medicine.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 27, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Have you considered maybe doing a cross of a good high THC medicinal strain with a high CBD hemp strain?  I was gifted some seeds by someone who had their medicinal crop accidently pollinated by a hemp grow.  The grower was able to find out that the hemp strain was Cherry Wine S1--a high CBD hemp strain.  I grew some of the Double Bubba x hemp this past summer and quite like it--a nice mellow buzz that helps me sleep (lol--I don't like to "melt").  I have a couple different cannabis strains and will probably try another strain this summer.


Actually I was thinking of doing precisely that, using high-CBD industrial hemp strains with no THC.  I got a pure CBD vape pen from one of my local dispensaries.  It was a heavy body stone with no head high.  Do seedbanks sell industrial hemp?  I haven't found any hemp strains yet in my go-to seedbanks.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 27, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I'm planning the same with my Frank's gift and the Super Rich 1 hemp.
> Frank's Gift has been Awesome for me in the past and now I'm going to cross the 12-21%cbd sr1 into it too.
> F.G. has been tested at 6%THC and 11% cbd.   It makes Good medicine.


I gotta look up Frank's Gift.  11% CBD to 6% THC is a good ratio.


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

hemp seeds Greenpointseeds.com
CBD strains https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/med-tree/


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2020)

umbra said:


> hemp seeds Greenpointseeds.com
> CBD strains https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/med-tree/


Props for the links.  Oregon Elite's prices are a lot easier on the pocket than any of the other banks which I have been browsing.


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Mar 19, 2020)

As far as I know only 3 pure indica strains exist now. Pakistan valley, Ketama, and Afghan kush. All are by world of seeds I dont know the cbd content of each but the site seed finder eu may have that info. If there are any other pure indicas Id love to know. pure indica and pure staiva ether has to be a land race or a cross of 2 landraces of pure indica or sativa to be pure if that helps any


----------



## darrell1NP (Apr 21, 2020)

Sometimes I simply wonder is it possible to make the same with Kratom plants. Couple of months ago, I've tried kratom ( from here: https://kratomhelper.com/shop ), called GREEN VEIN MALAY, and it's pretty nice thing to get rid of stressful state of your mind and body. Euphoria and stimulation, which it can give to you - top level.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

well kratom works on different receptors and gives entirely different effect


----------



## JollyBell (Dec 1, 2020)

I completely agree that kratom is a wonderful plant that can bring you great pleasure. Kratom works on my body much better than cannabis or cbd. I really don’t know what it’s connected with, but I don’t care, because the final result is important to me. Guys who use cbd simply have to try kratom, as it can completely change your mindset! When I first got acquainted with the history of kratom, I was very surprised. What I liked the most is that it is a completely natural product. I was also surprised that this is a relatively new product, but it is gaining popularity very quickly. Are there guys who also use kratom? I'd love to hear their feedback on this. I think there are many of us here


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

This is a pot site my friend. Lets move on or you will be moving on. Last and only warning.

When taken by mouth:. Kratom can cause many side effects, including tongue numbness, nausea, vomiting, dry mouth, need to urinate, constipation, aggression, hallucinations, delusions, and thyroid problems. Kratom in large doses may cause trouble breathing, brain swelling, seizure, liver damage, and death.

Kratom can cause dependence when taken regularly. People who use kratom regularly and then stop taking it may experience decreased appetite, diarrhea, muscle pain and spasms, twitches, watery eyes, anxiety, trouble sleeping, anger, hot flashes, and fever


----------



## Merselinyou (Jan 11, 2021)

Where is moderator?? 
I'ts important. 
Thank.


----------

